
Government of Canada Guidelines to Recommend Open Source and Standards - O_H_E
https://www.tbs-sct.gc.ca/pol/doc-eng.aspx?id=15249
======
O_H_E
Relevant parts in: _Appendix C, C.2.3.8_

